# Rubik's cube animated GIF?



## hr.mohr (Jan 29, 2010)

I've been searching the interwebs for an animated GIF of the Rubik's cube. I'm just looking for some movement, not any specific animation.

I'm planning on using the animation as a progress-bar like animation for a program that I'm working on


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 29, 2010)

The dot from the mefferts page (on logo at top)?

http://www.mefferts.com/


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 29, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> The dot from the mefferts page (on logo at top)?
> 
> http://www.mefferts.com/



That's a flash animation. But thanks, perhaps I could convert some other animations into a GIF.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 29, 2010)

Complements of Lucas:






Also, from several years ago when I was first learning about this, attached are a couple rather crude animations:


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 29, 2010)

Like this?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 29, 2010)

How do you do that?


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 29, 2010)

Very nice! I actually remembered that Lucas had made a spinning WCA logo but I could not find it. Thanks


----------



## shelley (Jan 29, 2010)

A long time ago I made this as a buddy icon for AIM, only to find that it exceeded the maximum file size.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 29, 2010)

How do you save/upload these kinds of files?


----------



## shelley (Jan 29, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> How do you save/upload these kinds of files?



The forum lets you attach files to go with your posts. If you have access to webspace somewhere you could also upload it there and then link to it. Personally, I just use Dropbox; I put the image in the public folder and then link to it as if it were any other image on the web.

Full disclosure: that is my Dropbox referral link; if you sign up for the service using the link we both get 250MB extra storage (in addition to the 2GB your free account starts out with).


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 29, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> How do you do that?


If you're talking about actually creating the gifs themselves, all you need is a bunch of still images (frames) and a graphics package to stitch them together into an animation. I recommend GIMP.

In gimp, click "File" -> "New.." to create a new image, then click "File" -> "Open As Layers", select all your frames, then click "File" -> "Save As" -> my_animation.gif

It's as simple as that 



shelley said:


> Full disclosure: that is my Dropbox referral link; if you sign up for the service using the link we both get 250MB extra storage (in addition to the 2GB your free account starts out with).



Cheers for the info! I've signed up using your referral link..


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 29, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Full disclosure: that is my Dropbox referral link; if you sign up for the service using the link we both get 250MB extra storage (in addition to the 2GB your free account starts out with).
> ...



Same here. It's perfect!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh, and





Also, GIFs have terrible anti-aliasing for transparency.


----------



## cubehero (Nov 2, 2011)

Cride5 said:


> Like this?


 
hey can i use that for a video if yes i will give you credit


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 2, 2011)

Cride5 did you make those animations is gimp frame by frame? Or did you generate it?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 2, 2011)

cubehero: This would probably be a good use for a PM. Conrad is more likely to see it, and you don't have to bother everyone else with a new post just to ask this in an old thread.



5BLD said:


> Cride5 did you make those animations is gimp frame by frame? Or did you generate it?


Something commandline, I hope.



JBCM627 said:


>



Better:


----------



## nickcolley (Nov 3, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Cride5 did you make those animations is gimp frame by frame? Or did you generate it?


 
I'd love to know this also.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 3, 2011)

There's this one:


----------



## KJ (Jan 12, 2012)

Can you make these you loading symbol?

Whoa thats a mindstoms robot


----------

